# April is IBS Awarness Month Article



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I got this article from an online newsletter I get. Good to see people paying attention to IBS.http://www.southbeachdiet.com/public/daily...dd_20060406.asp


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Yep you are right Kathleen


----------

